# conditioning bettas for breeding



## Bobee (Jan 18, 2012)

i condition my bettas in three steps.
STEP 1: start feeding bettas blood worms instead of pellets.
STEP 2: show them to eachother for the first time. i put there tanks next to eachother and i wait for the male to start his bubble nest. 
STEP 3: i out my bettas together, with hidding spots and all of that stuff.
if the bettas dont breed i take it that they no longer want eachother and i separate them.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Have you had successful spawns with this conditioning method...

What spawning method do you use and fry rearing method and feeding....


----------



## Bobee (Jan 18, 2012)

my fish did spawn once but the eggs never hatched i have tryed this a few times most of my females are a little to young to have babys i think they need anether month or so. then i will try again


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Neat....it can be really fun and rewarding rearing your own Bettas from eggs to adults....it can be a lot of work too.....

Lots of correct ways to pre-condition, spawn and rear fry....its finding what works for you, your breeders and what you have on hand...

I use a more natural method and use lots of live foods to condition and rear fry that has worked well for me over the years and the standard method works well too and have used that in the past...

Sometimes its a bit of trial and error....and with some it can be different from spawn to spawn even with the same breeders...they do love to keep us on our toes.....lol.....

Look forward to seeing your spawn logs.....


----------

